# Vintage/Retro Cross Prossesing Effect for Fashion



## rickowens (Jan 9, 2011)

I am trying to achieve a vintage/retro fashion look, I really love carlos nunez works.  Trying to achieve that similar feel.  Here's the link, but be warned he shoots nude http://ohsnapscarlos.blogspot.com .  I have tried many times to replicate but no success.  I would like to know how he achieves that vintage/retro/crossprocessing color to the photo, but at the same time have a nice peachy skin tone.  When I try to do it in photoshop, the skin tone of my subject always goes too much too yellow, or magenta or green or blue. Another issue i have is when I apply these effects my photos becomes to overly contrasty, and when I tried backing off the contrast the photo looses punch and does not look nice.  You can see on Carlos's photos they have a nice a color punch but not overly contrasty. Notice the series called "just like water off your back",  notice theres some sort of color manupilation to the photo making it look like retro/vintage and the skin is got a nice peachy tone to it, and yet the photo is not overly contrasty.  I know you might be mezmerized by all the boobs by now, but I need you to focus back on this thread  .  Another thing from the "just like water" series , look carefully in the corners of the photos  you will notice he uses some sort of burn in technique, as well as add something slightly blurry in the foreground.  Any help would be appreciated.  Please don't recommend for me to use actions, I want to learn how to actually do these techniques in Photoshop.


----------



## court2407 (Mar 15, 2011)

I to have been trying to experiment with these kinds of techniques in photoshop. Im not particularly interested in fashion, however I love the retro 70's look of artists such as Todd Hido, Stephen Shore, William Eggleston etc. I would really love to be able to recreate this kind of aesthetic in photoshop, however I am finding it near on impossible to recreate this aesthetic. 

The closest I have come is through using colour fill layers, and playing around with the rgb channels in curves. I find if you mess around with them and drop the saturation of the images I can get it close, but not exact. I suppose Im really trying to emulate the colours of polaroid 600 film.I wish impossible project would hurry up and the colours right! Alien skin is a good little program to use to recreate the film aesthetic for fun, however it doesnt have the control/professional appeal like Photoshop, so I would recommend staying away from it.

Anyhow let me know if you figure out how to create this aesthetic, I would love some advice. My tutors havent been all that helpful!!

p.s if it helps, some of the images, carlos has used a ring flash. 

Courtney


----------



## fokker (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldn't say thoseshots look cross-processed. Not really sure exactly what you'd call it, but def. not cross processing.


----------

